# Buddy - A sad story



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is just horrible when something like that happens. Good Luck to you and Buddy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh poor Boy. He will in a good place with you. Let us know if we can help !


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is sad  I know that's how my Whippet would be. I have my BIL's dog because he just died.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a sad story! Thank you for taking him in, and I do hope that you and your girls can help him learn to open his heart again, despite his sadness 

Same with you, Jenna!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That breaks my heart. I remember when my Dad died, and my dog Jetta grieved as much or more as the rest of us. She was with him when he had his heart attack.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Today is the four year ani of my beloved 25 year old best friend killing herself. Her two Greyhounds were there, too. I rescued them after. it was horrible.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh poor baby. I'm so glad you'll have him and be able to help him with his grief. Ear rubs and hugs coming from our house.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sad, wonderful you can take him in and help him through his grief. Bless him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

Buddy is going to be in heaven with you.
Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw, poor guy! It is heartbreaking how much they grieve and mourn the loss of their people. I'm sure he'll get lots of (much needed) love from you! You are wonderful to offer your home and heart to him!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Today is the four year ani of my beloved 25 year old best friend killing herself. Her two Greyhounds were there, too. I rescued them after. it was horrible.


I am sorry about your friend. That must have been incredibly difficult for you. It is good she had a friend like you to take care of her dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too sad for Buddy. Hopefully you will be able to help him in his grieving. I know the girls will help him too.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad. Thank you for taking him in and loving him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor Buddy- what devotion our dogs have to us. What a good boy, I hope you can help him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad. Give him lots of rubs from us!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Buddy update*

Here is an update on Buddy. I took him in to be weighed today. He weighs 126 pounds!!! His nails look like they belong on a grizzly bear, so I had them cut some. Gonna be awhile before they are right again. I took him for a short walk and now he is sleeping. Poor baby.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just love him and just want to hug him indefinitely.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy is just gorgeous and I'm sure he knows he found the Best Mommy!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet looking ol' guy!!!! Poor guy.....so sad.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy...a touching but sad story. I'm sure being with your family will help him move on and grieve a little less.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet boy. I was happy to see him doing the "Golden Roll". He must be feeling a little bit better. Give him a great big hug for me and the girls!! Thank you .


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

There's something special about GBR "Buddys"! Mine was ten, too, when I got him to foster....and then proceeded to fail. He looks as sweet as mine and I know you will give him a wonderful place to heal. When they lay down their burden it's an amazing thing!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

how sad for Buddy.He is gorgeous sugar BEAR!


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwww...he is adorable! Poor Buddy is sooo lucky to have found you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy and you are both so very Lucky to have found one another!!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Buddy looks like a real sweet heart. In those pictures, he already looks happy. He is so lucky to have you. Today is our 3 week anniversary for our first foster - Toby - an 11 1/2 year old Golden. Don't you just love the "old Gold!"


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*old gold*



sunshinesmom said:


> Buddy looks like a real sweet heart. In those pictures, he already looks happy. He is so lucky to have you. Today is our 3 week anniversary for our first foster - Toby - an 11 1/2 year old Golden. Don't you just love the "old Gold!"


Yes, I must admit it is hard to resist falling in love with old gold.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a handsome sweet looking boy. That sugar face just makes you want to give him kisses. He would be a hard one to give up and I think that guy would be a failed foster if he came to my home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet looking boy, thanks for taking him in, your an Angel!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Many thanks and kudos for taking in this sweet boy. I wish I could hug him and give him some love -- he seems so sweet. Thank you, thank you for fostering him. It'd be tragic if he was in a shelter, in a cage, somewhere.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allans Girl*

Allan's Girl

Just checking in on Buddy and you!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you sure he's only 10?

He looks like a handsome 14 year old or so to me...



Allan's Girl said:


> Here is an update on Buddy. I took him in to be weighed today. He weighs 126 pounds!!! His nails look like they belong on a grizzly bear, so I had them cut some. Gonna be awhile before they are right again. I took him for a short walk and now he is sleeping. Poor baby.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My Mom's Yorkie is going through this too. When she passed last month, we let her friend of 30+ years, who was also her caretaker, take him home. At least he got to go with someone he knew every day, his entire life so far.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Are you sure he's only 10?
> 
> He looks like a handsome 14 year old or so to me...


Yup, I m sure. he was given to the rescue by his owner's sister. We have all the vet records. He is just 10


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Allan's Girl
> 
> Just checking in on Buddy and you!!


Buddy is doing very well. We have a vet appointment today. He has a grocery list of things to have done. mostly just maintenance. Gonna get him back on some anti-inflamatories for his poor joints, update his shots, do some blood work and just check his general health. I'll post an update when I come home. Thank you for checking on us.:wavey:


----------

